# Fake Urban Decay... or just a really old palette..



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 6, 2009)

I havent been wearing makeup for long. (just a year maybe two.) Anyways i dont know if Urban Decay is faked so i though i'd ask you UD lovers if rban Decay has made anything like this...

Lot of 10 Urban Decay XXX Shine Lip Gloss Mixed Compact - eBay (item 290307237082 end time Apr-08-09 16:38:25 PDT)

It looks kinda cheap & suspicious if you ask me.

Also, mods if this doesnt belong, please lock. Im kind of a dunce when choosing where to put a particular topic.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2009)

looks fake


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Apr 6, 2009)

Idk, I think I remember Urban Decay offering a lip palette that looked similar, but I'm not sure this is it. I'm not too familiar w/ urban decay, but I do believe that if something is too good to be true, it isn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Starting off at paying $1 a piece is just too crazy to be true imo


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 6, 2009)

& it looks cheaply made, if you know what i mean. Kinda uneven.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 6, 2009)

Urban Decay makes a Thorny Rose Lip Palette:
Urban Decay Cosmetics - Thorny Rose Lip Palette - Lip Gloss

Don't know if these are real or counterfeit versions of it, though.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 6, 2009)

I think they might be real then... but just in case i wont be buying them... lol.


----------



## maclove1 (Apr 6, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## -moonflower- (Apr 8, 2009)

It's probably real. That palette is quite old so I wouldn't be surprised if they were being sold off cheaply


----------



## usmcwife27 (Apr 9, 2009)

ive seen these before. there like the e/s palettes but have little gloss slots


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BitBitBabiGirl* 

 
_I havent been wearing makeup for long. (just a year maybe two.) Anyways i dont know if Urban Decay is faked so i though i'd ask you UD lovers if rban Decay has made anything like this...

Lot of 10 Urban Decay XXX Shine Lip Gloss Mixed Compact - eBay (item 290307237082 end time Apr-08-09 16:38:25 PDT)

It looks kinda cheap & suspicious if you ask me.

Also, mods if this doesnt belong, please lock. Im kind of a dunce when choosing where to put a particular topic._


----------



## thisisuzy (Apr 10, 2009)

They are real, they are a couple years old now, and they are not worth the money.  I bought one of these new a long time ago and you get very little product for the money.  Don't bother.


----------



## elle25 (Sep 20, 2009)

Has UD been faked at all? I'm more wondering about the 24/7 liners than anything else.


----------



## gothpixie (Mar 14, 2010)

The listing is no longer available but based on the description you gave, it's real. I had one once upon a time - it was nice to try a bunch of different glosses but it really was cheap. You didn't get much product and the packaging was flimsy. I don't care for lip palettes anyways. UD stuff seems to get sold off cheaply once something like that is discontinued, I've seen lots of things go up on ebay in large quantities with very cheap prices many times. You run into stuff like that a lot at places like Marshalls or TJ Maxx as well.


----------

